# Looking for game/gamers NWNJ - Sussex County



## edbonny (Apr 9, 2002)

Hey Sussex County! 

I just moved into the area (Hardyston/Sparta) and am looking for an ongoing D&D 3e rules game... if there is none to be found, are there enough gamers out there for us to start a game.

Prefer mature gamers, 18+. Weekends are cool but weeknights are best.

Email me at: etbonny@msn.com


----------



## Gospog (Apr 12, 2002)

*Maplewood Hobbies*

Hey, I had a friend who lived in Sparta.  He moved, but he did mention that Maplewood Hobbies was relatively close, and had in-store gaming.

Good luck.


----------

